# Sarri alla Lazio. E' fatta. le cifre.



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Questa è roba davvero difficile da accettare


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Giugno 2021)

Quando pensi di averle viste tutte...Direi che ritornare tra le prime 4 il prossimo anno sarà davvero dura,ci sono 7 squadre che partono più o meno alla pari,i dettagli faranno la differenza,e noi ad oggi abbiamo un dettaglio da non sottovalutare: trequarti e attacco inesistenti.


----------



## bmb (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



Ce lo vedo bene Maurizione il tabagista ad allenare col suo tiki taka Hoedt, Radu, Patric, Leiva, Musacchio, Akpa Akpro, Parolo, Escalante, Marusic, Lulic e Muriqi. Sicuramente potrà esprimere il gioco che gli piace con tutti questi piedi fini.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Giugno 2021)

Notizia terribile. Si prospetta una serie A in cui il primo posto è già assegnato, ma arrivare tra i primi 4 sarà un'impresa


----------



## unbreakable (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



c'è da chiedersi perchè a inzaghi 2.2/2.5 e a sarri 3.5?

oltretutto prende pure 2,5 milioni dalla juventus..cioè se il suo fine ultimo era arricchirsi ci è riuscito in pieno..

comunque sarri spalletti ..sono due che non allenano da un paio di anni ed hanno passato i sessanta..non è solo ancelotti bollito..penso che pure questi allenatori avranno un pò di polvere e di certo la pancia piena ce l'hanno..
ad una certa età reggi meno lo stress le polemiche e tutto..per quello molti preferiscono andare in campionati più rilassanti..di certo sono stati ottimi allenatori..ma personalmente non mi fanno molta paura..poi vedremo sul campo..


----------



## koti (1 Giugno 2021)

bmb;2353372 ha scritto:


> Ce lo vedo bene Maurizione il tabagista ad allenare col suo tiki taka Hoedt, Radu, Patric, Leiva, Musacchio, Akpa Akpro, Parolo, Escalante, Marusic, Lulic e Muriqi. Sicuramente potrà esprimere il gioco che gli piace con tutti questi piedi fini.



Già, son curioso. Trova giocatori con caratteristiche che non c'entrano proprio niente col suo stile di gioco. Immobile che fraseggia spalle alla porta? Lazzari e Marusic in una difesa a 4? Gli esterni d'attacco chi sono?


----------



## Solo (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.


Pensate se un paio di mesi fa vi avessero detto che a Roma si sarebbero ritrovati con Mourinho e Sarri...


----------



## diavolo (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



Eppure ci spiegavano che gli allenatori top vanno solo in squadre che giocano la champions. Forse non possiamo competere con la fiscalità romana.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2021)

Ammazza Sarri che brutta fine, dal Chelsea e Juventus alla Lazie.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Solo;2353410 ha scritto:


> Pensate se un paio di mesi fa vi avessero detto che a Roma si sarebbero ritrovati con Mourinho e Sarri...



Pazzesco davvero.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2021)

koti;2353400 ha scritto:


> Già, son curioso. Trova giocatori con caratteristiche che non c'entrano proprio niente col suo stile di gioco. Immobile che fraseggia spalle alla porta? Lazzari e Marusic in una difesa a 4? Gli esterni d'attacco chi sono?



Inzaghi e Sarri sono agli antipodi. Non sarà facile inizialmente per una squadra abituata a giocare verticale e a 3. Con la rosa attuale tra l'altro la lazio avrebbe tanti adattati.


----------



## Stex (1 Giugno 2021)

sarri se aspettava novembre avrebbe trovato di meglio


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2353421 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi e Sarri sono agli antipodi. Non sarà facile inizialmente per una squadra abituata a giocare verticale e a 3. Con la rosa attuale tra l'altro la lazio avrebbe tanti adattati.



E' uno abituato a situazioni del genere. Al Chelsea ha ereditato la squadra di Conte, che giocava esattamente all'opposto. Ancor più eclantante alla Juve, dove ereditò la squadra di Allegri e una mentalità (del club) che era l'opposto della sua. Nonostante ciò, è riuscito a vincere.

E poi la Lazietta pesa infinitamente meno rispetto a Chelsea e Juve.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



Noi dovremo cercare di ripeterci, ovvero fare circa 80 punti. Cosa che non è per nulla scontata, non veniamo da un periodo come quello post lockdown in cui anche Calhanoglu sembrava un marziano.
I rischi sono elevati, proprio per questo si deve rinforzare la rosa


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



Se vogliamo dare continuità alla nostra risalita servono un paio di campioni.
Solo cosi la squadra migliora.

Mi va bene anche il giovane ma dobbiamo beccare il kakà o sheva della situazione, operazione impossibile oggigiorno.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



Ecco, frittata fatta. A me piaceva un botto vederlo da noi. Addirittura alla lazzie.

Speriamo di non pagare caro il buonismo con Pioli. A 'sto punto mi basterebbe non vedere più gli ingressi di Krunic come stipulati da contratto.


----------



## overlord (1 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2353430 ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo dare continuità alla nostra risalita servono un paio di campioni.
> Solo cosi la squadra migliora.
> 
> Mi va bene anche il giovane ma dobbiamo beccare il kakà o sheva della situazione, operazione impossibile oggigiorno.



Se nella nostra squadra ci metti Kakà e Sheva dei tempi d'oro ....Pioli vince lo scudetto a mani basse.
Ok l'allenatore però se deve mettere dei cadaveri in campo ci possono fare poco anche Guardiola, Klopp e compagnia bella.
Ergo....quest'anno servono almeno due/tre innesti top top top a destra e sulla trequarti.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



Io Sarri come allenatore devo ammettere di averlo rivalutato. Al Napoli fece molto bene, vero che perse lo scudetto in Albergo (anche se poi la Juve con la vittoria contro l'Inter era tornata comunque prima in classifica e bastava vincere l'ultima).

Al Chelsea, nonostante 1000 litigate con tutto lo spogliatoio è comunque riuscito a portare una EL. Il Chelsea di oggi deve molto a quell'anno di EL, secondo me.

Alla Juve, vero che aveva la rosa più forte, ma ha comunque vinto davanti a Conte e con uno spogliatoio che non ne potevano di lui.

Penso che sia un allenatore molto più bravo di quello che pensassi. Il suo problema sono le panchine pesanti quelle con i senatori lui ci litiga perché non è un gestore non ha giocato a certi livelli non riesce a comunicare con i top player

Con i ragazzini, invece tipo al Milan ovvero gente che zero trofei in bacheca, ci andrebbe alla grande.

Peccato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353425 ha scritto:


> E' uno abituato a situazioni del genere. Al Chelsea ha ereditato la squadra di Conte, che giocava esattamente all'opposto. Ancor più eclantante alla Juve, dove ereditò la squadra di Allegri e una mentalità (del club) che era l'opposto della sua. Nonostante ciò, è riuscito a vincere.
> 
> E poi la Lazietta pesa infinitamente meno rispetto a Chelsea e Juve.



pero bisogna dirla tutta, ha vinto alla juve con la squadra piu forte e con gli aiutini che la juve ha di default, al chelsea ha vinto con una squadra forte a cui hanno aggiunto il pupillo suo jorginho pagato 60 mil. Voglio vedere prima il mercato della lazio per capire se c'è un progetto o se sarri pur di non rimanere col culo a spasso ha deciso di sedersi sulla prima panchina proposta


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2353447 ha scritto:


> pero bisogna dirla tutta, ha vinto alla juve con la squadra piu forte e con gli aiutini che la juve ha di default, al chelsea ha vinto con una squadra forte a cui hanno aggiunto il pupillo suo jorginho pagato 60 mil. Voglio vedere prima il mercato della lazio per capire se c'è un progetto o se sarri pur di non rimanere col culo a spasso ha deciso di sedersi sulla prima panchina proposta



Anche Pirlo aveva la squadra più forte, ma non ha vinto.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2021)

overlord;2353438 ha scritto:


> Se nella nostra squadra ci metti Kakà e Sheva dei tempi d'oro ....Pioli vince lo scudetto a mani basse.
> Ok l'allenatore però se deve mettere dei cadaveri in campo ci possono fare poco anche Guardiola, Klopp e compagnia bella.
> Ergo....quest'anno servono almeno due/tre innesti top top top a destra e sulla trequarti.



Bisogna beccare questi giocatori.
Affamati, con la testa giusta e potenziali fuoriclasse.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353448 ha scritto:


> Anche Pirlo aveva la squadra più forte, ma non ha vinto.



squadra piu forte la juve? la juve è stata costruita a la galliani maniera, senza una razio ma prendendo giocatori a zero e buttati la, volevano prendere suarez con la truffa ma poi sono finiti con innamorata  la rosa costruita meglio era quella dell'inter


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:
 

> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



Dovranno rivoluzionare la rosa.

Secondo me Lazio e Roma vanno incontro a una stagione catastrofica. Mi aspetto due buchi nell'acqua. Vedremo.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2353453 ha scritto:


> Dovranno rivoluzionare la rosa.
> 
> Secondo me Lazio e Roma vanno incontro a una stagione catastrofica. Mi aspetto due buchi nell'acqua. Vedremo.



Sarri tatticamente è molto preparato.
Di certo non hanno affidato la panchina a uno sprovveduto.

Secondo me sarà un campionato bellissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353448 ha scritto:


> Anche Pirlo aveva la squadra più forte, ma non ha vinto.



L&#8217;Inter era di un altro livello. La Juve gira a metacampo con Rabiot e Bentacoso, giusto per ricordare.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2353451 ha scritto:


> squadra piu forte la juve? la juve è stata costruita a la galliani maniera, senza una razio ma prendendo giocatori a zero e buttati la, volevano prendere suarez con la truffa ma poi sono finiti con innamorata  la rosa costruita meglio era quella dell'inter



Quello ovviamente uno può dirlo a posteriori. Perchè da una parte c'era Conte, col suo kaioken. Dall'altro, un debuttante. Ma la rosa dei gobbi è infinitamente meglio di quella dell'Inter. Ad allenatori invertiti, i gobbi avrebbero vinto con almeno 20 punti sulla seconda. 

La dimostrazione, se ce ne fosse ancora bisogno, che nel calcio moderno il manico conta più di tutto il resto.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2353454 ha scritto:


> Sarri tatticamente è molto preparato.
> Di certo non hanno affidato la panchina a uno sprovveduto.
> 
> Secondo me sarà un campionato bellissimo.



Certo, io adoro Sarri dai tempi di Empoli. E' un grande.

Ma se non avrà la squadra giusta, farà un buco nell'acqua come tutti.

Inoltre ho molti dubbi sul lavoro di Tare, che non mi pare piu focalizzato come in passato. Dovranno cambiare molto della rosa, non basta prendere un bravo allenatore per ottenere chissa cosa, oltretutto da un gruppo che con Inzaghi giocava a memoria da anni e anni, con la difesa a tre poi.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Andreas89;2353456 ha scritto:


> L&#8217;Inter era di un altro livello. La Juve gira a metacampo con Rabiot e Bentacoso, giusto per ricordare.



Metti Rabiot e Bentanocoso nelle mani di Conte e poi vedi.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2021)

Andreas89;2353456 ha scritto:


> L&#8217;Inter era di un altro livello. La Juve gira a metacampo con Rabiot e Bentacoso, giusto per ricordare.



La Juve di questa stagione era proprio poca roba in tutti i reparti. Hanno preso un'infornata di bidoni manco noi ai tempi del piccione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353458 ha scritto:


> Quello ovviamente uno può dirlo a posteriori. Perchè da una parte c'era Conte, col suo kaioken. Dall'altro, un debuttante. Ma la rosa di gobbi è infinitamente meglio di quella dell'Inter. Ad allenatori invertiti, i gobbi avrebbero vinto con almeno 20 punti sulla seconda.
> 
> La dimostrazione, se ce ne fosse ancora bisogno, che nel calcio moderno il manico conta più di tutto il resto.



si ma rosa migliore cosa significa? diamo una definizione, se per rosa migliore si intendono i nomi, allora a figurine sta messa meglio la juve, ma se andiamo a valutare la rosa in funzione della filosofia di gioco dell'allenatore, la rosa di conte è stata costruita sul suo credo a differenza della juve. Poi sta storia di conte kaioken lascia il tempo che trova, se conte fosse un taumaturgo perche non ha miracolato il ninja? perche se ne è andato non appena ha capito che i giocatori forti sarebbero stati venduti?


----------



## davidelynch (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



Ora che ingrana ha perso mezza stagione, sicuramente il derby di Roma l'anno prossimo sarà interessante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



Inter -> Inzaghi?
Juve -> Allegri
Roma -> Mou
Napoli ->Spalletti
Lazio -> Sarri
Dopalanta -> Gasp

Io dico che si rischia grosso qua..a parte l'inda che vedremo come si ripresenta..ma vedo una generale volontà di migliorare da aprte di tutti (ovvio, hanno capito che la CL non è più tanto easy) mentre noi ci crogioliamo su Pinoli e i suoi 20 rigori...

Ne riparleremo a Novembre...


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2353453 ha scritto:


> Dovranno rivoluzionare la rosa.
> 
> Secondo me Lazio e Roma vanno incontro a una stagione catastrofica. Mi aspetto due buchi nell'acqua. Vedremo.



Si vuole colmare il gap con l'allenatore senza pensare a migliorare la rosa. Qui erano tutti convinti che la Roma avrebbe aquistato dei fenomeni (ma davvero?), ed invece vanno dietro a Xhaka (ruolo coperto da Veretout e l'ottimo Villar). Lazio : Lotito con la Champions ha tirato fuori 25 milioni, ora senza mi aspetto rientri delle spese adirittura.

La Roma la vedo male, 3 anni Mourinho non li regge (o forse il contrario) e questo ha un contratto di 7.5m : investimento totale 33.25m con il decreto crescita. Mourinho é veramente l'allenatore da cui stare alla larga più di tutti, oltre ad essere costoso é nella fase ascendente della carriera. Preferisco riprendermi Carletto se devo andare dietro ai dinosauri


----------



## koti (1 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2353472 ha scritto:


> Inter -> Inzaghi?
> Juve -> Allegri
> Roma -> Mou
> Napoli ->Spalletti
> ...


Più difficile di quest'anno non può essere, una quota Champions di 78 punti non si era mai vista.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2353473 ha scritto:


> Si vuole colmare il gap con l'allenatore senza pensare a migliorare la rosa. Qui erano tutti convinti che la Roma avrebbe aquistato dei fenomeni (ma davvero?), ed invece vanno dietro a Xhaka (ruolo coperto da Veretout e l'ottimo Villar). Lazio : Lotito con la Champions ha tirato fuori 25 milioni, ora senza mi aspetto rientri delle spese adirittura.
> 
> La Roma la vedo male, 3 anni Mourinho non li regge (o forse il contrario) e questo ha un contratto di 7.5m : investimento totale 33.25m con il decreto crescita. Mourinho é veramente l'allenatore da cui stare alla larga più di tutti, oltre ad essere costoso é nella fase ascendente della carriera. Preferisco riprendermi Carletto se devo andare dietro ai dinosauri



Su Mourinho sono curioso di vedere la squadra che metteranno a disposizione. Friedkin sembra molto agguerrito e Pinto è un'incognita che mi incuriosisce. Sicuramente le squadre di Mourinho giocano talmente male che è impensabile gli possano mettere a disposizione la Roma attuale. Se lo fanno, arrivano a metà classifica, guarda ci metto la mano sul fuoco.

Sarri arriva in una Lazio che gioca a memoria da anni, con ruoli ormai ben inquadrati. Bisogna vedere come si adatteranno. Per dire, Immobile dovrà fare la prima punta centrale, non in una coppia a due. In Nazionale, nel medesimo 433, io o vedo sempre limitato e in difficoltà. Alberto poi, giocatore super, è uno che gioca tra le linee e ha bisogno di essere sempre ben coperto dietro. Da tanta qualità ma ha anche pause importanti. Nel 433 dove lo piazzano? Mezzala? Con Savic dall'altra parte? Anche in questo caso dubito...
Acerbi, benissimo come centrale di regia a tre, ma a due nel gioco di Sarri... mah... se lo lasciano in campo aperto qualunque attaccante lo fa a fette. Correa? E' una bella seconda punta... dove lo piazzano nel 433? Esterno?

Io vedo tantissime incognite i questa Lazio e non sarei sorpreso se alla fine Sarri fosse costretto a fare il 352 addirittura, snaturandosi completamente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2353479 ha scritto:


> Su Mourinho sono curioso di vedere la squadra che metteranno a disposizione. Friedkin sembra molto agguerrito e Pinto è un'incognita che mi incuriosisce. Sicuramente le squadre di Mourinho giocano talmente male che è impensabile gli possano mettere a disposizione la Roma attuale. Se lo fanno, arrivano a metà classifica, guarda ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
> 
> Sarri arriva in una Lazio che gioca a memoria da anni, con ruoli ormai ben inquadrati. Bisogna vedere come si adatteranno. Per dire, Immobile dovrà fare la prima punta centrale, non in una coppia a due. In Nazionale, nel medesimo 433, io o vedo sempre limitato e in difficoltà. Alberto poi, giocatore super, è uno che gioca tra le linee e ha bisogno di essere sempre ben coperto dietro. Da tanta qualità ma ha anche pause importanti. Nel 433 dove lo piazzano? Mezzala? Con Savic dall'altra parte? Anche in questo caso dubito...
> Acerbi, benissimo come centrale di regia a tre, ma a due nel gioco di Sarri... mah... se lo lasciano in campo aperto qualunque attaccante lo fa a fette. Correa? E' una bella seconda punta... dove lo piazzano nel 433? Esterno?
> ...



alla lazio credo giochera come ad empoli col 4-3-1-2 con alberto dietro le punte, come seconda punta hanno solo correa. Bisogna capire chi sara il regista di centrocampo che è il ruolo pivotale nel gioco di sarri, e questa volta non credo verra accontentato con il suo pupillo jorginho


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2353479 ha scritto:


> Su Mourinho sono curioso di vedere la squadra che metteranno a disposizione. Friedkin sembra molto agguerrito e Pinto è un'incognita che mi incuriosisce. Sicuramente le squadre di Mourinho giocano talmente male che è impensabile gli possano mettere a disposizione la Roma attuale. Se lo fanno, arrivano a metà classifica, guarda ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
> 
> Sarri arriva in una Lazio che gioca a memoria da anni, con ruoli ormai ben inquadrati. Bisogna vedere come si adatteranno. Per dire, Immobile dovrà fare la prima punta centrale, non in una coppia a due. In Nazionale, nel medesimo 433, io o vedo sempre limitato e in difficoltà. Alberto poi, giocatore super, è uno che gioca tra le linee e ha bisogno di essere sempre ben coperto dietro. Da tanta qualità ma ha anche pause importanti. Nel 433 dove lo piazzano? Mezzala? Con Savic dall'altra parte? Anche in questo caso dubito...
> Acerbi, benissimo come centrale di regia a tre, ma a due nel gioco di Sarri... mah... se lo lasciano in campo aperto qualunque attaccante lo fa a fette. Correa? E' una bella seconda punta... dove lo piazzano nel 433? Esterno?
> ...



Condivido l'analisi sulla Lazio. Se conosco bene Sarri non cambierà mai la sua idea, io credo che faranno delle cessioni importanti per costruire la squadra perché messa cosi nel 4-3-3 non ha veramente senso.

Sulla Roma credo che il nome Mourinho abbia fatto girare la testa a molti. La motivazione ufficiale é "cambiare la mentalità", 3 anni di contratto significa che vogliono fare un progetto a lungo termine e si pensa a rinforzare la rosa puntando più che altro ai risultati sportivi. Tradotto quest'anno si comprano giocatori buoni, arriva in Champions e ti compriamo giocatori migliori, arrivaci ancora e ti rinnoviamo e compriamo giocatori forti. La vedo dura, perché la Roma che spende 120/150 milioni quest'anno non avendo giocatori da vendere é utopistico, si parla di Ronaldo e Boateng  , ma come si fa a ragionare cosi? Rosso di 204 milioni che andrà peggiorando visti i risultati sportivi, terzo monte ingaggi della Serie A dietro a Inter e Juve e vanno a dare 15 milioni a Ronaldo e 6 milioni a Boateng? Mourinho non é uno che fa giocare i giovani promettenti, lui vuole giocatori pronti, ed il meglio che puo ottenere é Xhaka appunto.

Boh, secondo me si riderà. Mourinho probabilmente partirà forte per poi disintegrarsi, Sarri invece quasi sicuramente partirà male (restano i nodi rosa che hai detto).


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2353494 ha scritto:


> alla lazio credo giochera come ad empoli col 4-3-1-2 con alberto dietro le punte, come seconda punta hanno solo correa. Bisogna capire chi sara il regista di centrocampo che è il ruolo pivotale nel gioco di sarri, e questa volta non credo verra accontentato con il suo pupillo jorginho



Appunto. L'Empoli era una squadra quadrata che difendeva bene e segnava pochissimo.
Anche alla Juve ha fatto il 4312 con risultati molto criticati. Comunque lontano dalla qualità di Napoli.

A me Sarri piace se puo fare il gioco di Sarri, senno vale come tutti gli altri, aggiunge ben poco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2021)

diavolo;2353416 ha scritto:


> Eppure ci spiegavano che gli allenatori top vanno solo in squadre che giocano la champions. Forse non possiamo competere con la fiscalità romana.



Sarri è un allenatore TOp ?


----------



## uolfetto (1 Giugno 2021)

Mi pare strana questa cosa di Sarri alla Lazio, non me l'aspettavo. Non vorrei facesse la fine di Bielsa. Mi pare che nel caso la squadra sarebbe abbastanza da stravolgere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2353504 ha scritto:


> Appunto. L'Empoli era una squadra quadrata che difendeva bene e segnava pochissimo.
> Anche alla Juve ha fatto il 4312 con risultati molto criticati. Comunque lontano dalla qualità di Napoli.
> 
> A me Sarri piace se puo fare il gioco di Sarri, senno vale come tutti gli altri, aggiunge ben poco.



non credo che lotito abbia preso sarri per il bel calcio, a lotito basta che lo porti in champion senza fargli spendere niente ed è contento.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2353500 ha scritto:


> Condivido l'analisi sulla Lazio. Se conosco bene Sarri non cambierà mai la sua idea, io credo che faranno delle cessioni importanti per costruire la squadra perché messa cosi nel 4-3-3 non ha veramente senso.
> 
> Sulla Roma credo che il nome Mourinho abbia fatto girare la testa a molti. La motivazione ufficiale é "cambiare la mentalità", 3 anni di contratto significa che vogliono fare un progetto a lungo termine e si pensa a rinforzare la rosa puntando più che altro ai risultati sportivi. Tradotto quest'anno si comprano giocatori buoni, arriva in Champions e ti compriamo giocatori migliori, arrivaci ancora e ti rinnoviamo e compriamo giocatori forti. La vedo dura, perché la Roma che spende 120/150 milioni quest'anno non avendo giocatori da vendere é utopistico, si parla di Ronaldo e Boateng  , ma come si fa a ragionare cosi? Rosso di 204 milioni che andrà peggiorando visti i risultati sportivi, terzo monte ingaggi della Serie A dietro a Inter e Juve e vanno a dare 15 milioni a Ronaldo e 6 milioni a Boateng? Mourinho non é uno che fa giocare i giovani promettenti, lui vuole giocatori pronti, ed il meglio che puo ottenere é Xhaka appunto.
> 
> *Boh, secondo me si riderà. Mourinho probabilmente partirà forte per poi disintegrarsi, Sarri invece quasi sicuramente partirà male (restano i nodi rosa che hai detto).*



Sicuro che sarà cosi. E alle prime vittorie vedrai che articoli trionfali usciranno... poi vedremo sul medio periodo i risultati che avrà.

Al Tottenham è stato catastrofico nonostante avesse a disposizione la squadra che pochi mesi prima aveva perso una finale di CL.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Giugno 2021)

Certo che iniziare la stagione così,con i tifosi milanisti già a frignare per la firma di sarri alla lazio,preoccupandosi di un eventuale esonero di Pioli ad ottobre ...non è un buon inizio


----------



## carlocarlo (1 Giugno 2021)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353463 ha scritto:


> Metti Rabiot e Bentanocoso nelle mani di Conte e poi vedi.



Non è mica Gesù Cristo che fa miracoli. Grande allenatore ma l’Inter era comunque la squadra più forte del campionato.


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353338 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotiani in edicola, è fatta per il passaggio di Sarri alla Lazio. Il Giornale (Schira): anche la Lazio ha il suo nuovo allenatore top. Accordo trovato con Sarri. Biennale da 3,5 mln più 500.000 euro di bonus Champions. Lotito risponde con un colpo top a Mourinho Roma e all'addio di Inzagh.



Non preoccupa. 
La Lazio è costruita ad immagine e somiglianza dell'ex allenatore, per dare a Sarri una squadra adatta al suo stile di gioco servono investimenti che Lotito non credo farà mai.


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2353515 ha scritto:


> Certo che iniziare la stagione così,con i tifosi milanisti già a frignare per la firma di sarri alla lazio,preoccupandosi di un eventuale esonero di Pioli ad ottobre ...non è un buon inizio



I tifosi milanisti???? Sarà al massimo ma proprio al massimo il 5% dei tifosi milanisti che la pensa così...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353425 ha scritto:


> E' uno abituato a situazioni del genere. Al Chelsea ha ereditato la squadra di Conte, che giocava esattamente all'opposto. Ancor più eclantante alla Juve, dove ereditò la squadra di Allegri e una mentalità (del club) che era l'opposto della sua. Nonostante ciò, è riuscito a vincere.
> 
> E poi la Lazietta pesa infinitamente meno rispetto a Chelsea e Juve.



è vero, ma i giocatori della lazio sono scarsi. chelsea e juve avevano qualità almeno e nonostante ciò ha faticato. per me non saranno pericolosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2021)

Andreas89;2353574 ha scritto:


> Non è mica Gesù Cristo che fa miracoli. Grande allenatore ma l&#8217;Inter era comunque la squadra più forte del campionato.



senza conte col kaiser che vincevano.
lui prende la gente, la mette al proprio posto e la fa rendere al 100%. lukaku senza conte chi era? uno che quando è arrivato in italia lo deridevano tutti per essere scarso .....

ma conte è abbastanza unico nel suo genere per me. sarri e mou non mi spaventano.

a me spaventa noi stessi. e il mercato che faremo.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2353598 ha scritto:


> senza conte col kaiser che vincevano.
> lui prende la gente, la mette al proprio posto e la fa rendere al 100%. lukaku senza conte chi era? uno che quando è arrivato in italia lo deridevano tutti per essere scarso .....
> 
> ma conte è abbastanza unico nel suo genere per me. sarri e mou non mi spaventano.
> ...



Infatti. Se noi lavoriamo bene e scegliamo i profili giusti che facciano crescere gruppo e squadra sul piano tecnico e umano non dobbiamo certo temere Lazio e Roma la prossima stagione.

Anche io sono piu preoccupato del Milan che delle altre.

Ma tanti tifosi vogliono i botti di mercato, va bene pure uno che non gioca da due anni e in sei mesi non tocca letteralmente un pallone, basta vedere come fu accolto Marione... figuriamoci un allenatore che faccia gasare tutti, pure se poi verrà cacciato prima di natale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Giugno 2021)

..


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2021)

Bisogna ammettere e riconoscere che sulla bilancia i meriti di Pioli pesano parecchio parecchio ma infinitamente di piu degli errori cavolo...

Altrimenti non si ricorda dove eravamo con Giampaolo.

Tra l'altro è riuscito pure a sfatare (l'infame) mito che tutto fosse dovuto a Ibra, visto che ha saltato oltre metà delle partite, soprattutto nella fase decisiva della stagione.

Veniamo da una stagione da 79 punti, il record dopo l'ultimo scudetto, ottenuti con la squadra piu giovane del campionato... e si sbava verso per la Lazio che prende Sarri. Ma poi si ha pure l'ardore di parlare di meritocrazia.

I pareri personali non si discutono ci mancherebbe, ma che Pioli si stia meritando la panchina del Milan è indiscutibile.


----------



## gabuz (1 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2353508 ha scritto:


> Sarri è un allenatore TOp ?



Certamente sbaglierò io, ma a me sto Sarri piace proprio zero. Ma zero zero.
Al Milan non lo vorrei, per dire


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2021)

gabuz;2353610 ha scritto:


> Certamente sbaglierò io, ma a me sto Sarri piace proprio zero. Ma zero zero.
> Al Milan non lo vorrei, per dire



manco io infatti, è un buon allenatore. Oggi come oggi mi tengo Pioli tutta la vita.


----------



## Route66 (1 Giugno 2021)

gabuz;2353610 ha scritto:


> Certamente sbaglierò io, ma a me sto Sarri piace proprio zero. Ma zero zero.
> Al Milan non lo vorrei, per dire



Probabilmente saremo almeno in due perchè neanche a me va proprio a genio questa figura nonostante quello che ha fatto con il Napoli(con una squadra in buona parte costruita dal suo predecessore...) sia stato notevole.
Il fatto che poi abbia vinto una coppa e uno scudetto nei successivi due club di appartenenza e sia stato allontanato subito dopo lo lascio giudicare ad altri...
Non riesco a digerire la figura dell'uomo Sarri in nessun modo mentre apprezzo tantissimo quella del nostro mister Pioli che non ha mai sbagliato una parola o un atteggiamento durante tutto l'anno.
Di errori ne ha fatti e ne farà ancora come tutti del resto ma si può anche migliorare nella vita.


----------



## mark (1 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2353606 ha scritto:


> Bisogna ammettere e riconoscere che sulla bilancia i meriti di Pioli pesano parecchio parecchio ma infinitamente di piu degli errori cavolo...
> 
> Altrimenti non si ricorda dove eravamo con Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Quoto al 100%. Pioli sta crescendo come allenatore insieme alla squadra, sicuramente da migliorare c'è la preparazione atletica ed il numero spropositato di infortuni (non può essere un caso). Ad ogni modo si è reso conto anche lui che serve gente che sappia saltare l'uomo e decidere le partire, e questo mi fa già ben sperare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2021)

koti;2353478 ha scritto:


> Più difficile di quest'anno non può essere, una quota Champions di 78 punti non si era mai vista.



Si ma bisogna anche farli 78 punti....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2353598 ha scritto:


> senza conte col kaiser che vincevano.
> lui prende la gente, la mette al proprio posto e la fa rendere al 100%. lukaku senza conte chi era? uno che quando è arrivato in italia lo deridevano tutti per essere scarso .....
> 
> ma conte è abbastanza unico nel suo genere per me. sarri e mou non mi spaventano.
> ...



lukaku è sempre quello con e senza conte, solo che in premiere veniva marcato da bestioni grossi come lui e in italia veniva marcato dai romagnoli


----------



## Cantastorie (1 Giugno 2021)

bmb;2353372 ha scritto:


> Ce lo vedo bene Maurizione il tabagista ad allenare col suo tiki taka Hoedt, Radu, Patric, Leiva, Musacchio, Akpa Akpro, Parolo, Escalante, Marusic, Lulic e Muriqi. Sicuramente potrà esprimere il gioco che gli piace con tutti questi piedi fini.



Concordo.
Se anche riuscissero a rivoluzionare la rosa probabilmente partirebbero ad handycap a causa degli inevitabili cambiamenti.


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Giugno 2021)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2021)

Andreas89;2353574 ha scritto:


> Non è mica Gesù Cristo che fa miracoli. Grande allenatore ma l&#8217;Inter era comunque la squadra più forte del campionato.



Squadra più forte del campionato perché ha vinto, non avesse vinto già me li vedo certi discorsi. Quando eravamo in rampa di lancio e sembrava davvero potessimo ambire allo scudetto tutti parlavano di quanto fosse sopravvalutata l'inter e di come alla fine fosse poca roba e di quanto noi eravamo meglio alla fine.

Tra l'altro in un contesto dove i calciatori non prendevano mesi di stipendio.

Te lo immagini te i nostri che non prendono mesi di stipendio come avrebbero giocato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2021)

.


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Giugno 2021)

Occhio che forse non lo prendono.


----------

